# Hello Little Minka~she's hot... pink!



## LVmania

She's here and boy is she a beaut! I took advantage of the recent F&F sale and pulled the trigger on this bag that I had been stalking for quite some time. It was between this and the Cobble Hill Small Leslie, but I fell in love with the Little Minka when I tried her on at Nordies. She had to be mine and now she is! On to pics... it was really hard to get the color right without it looking so neon. The actual color is a gorgeous bright fuchsia. The leather is so soft, smooshy and delicious!


----------



## Morisa

Love it.  What a great bag for the spring!


----------



## heykariann

I just got that bag too yesterday. I love the color and the style. You took great pictures!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous!   I love Little Minka.


----------



## LVmania

heykariann said:


> I just got that bag too yesterday. I love the color and the style. You took great pictures!


thanks and yay bag twins


----------



## thenoob

Love the colour!!


----------



## Minne Bags

Gorgeous bag! Congrats! Your pics are beautiful. I just found and bought a Little Minka in the Jenkinsblu color from TJMaxx the other day.


----------



## LVmania

Minne Bags said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats! Your pics are beautiful. I just found and bought a Little Minka in the Jenkinsblu color from TJMaxx the other day.


Thanks! Little Minka at TJMaxx??! That blue color is soso pretty! Congrats to you too!


----------



## Minne Bags

Thanks! I couldn't believe it either. The color is out of my "comfort zone" (since im usually conservative with my bags), but it's so pretty.


----------



## heykariann

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks! I couldn't believe it either. The color is out of my "comfort zone" (since im usually conservative with my bags), but it's so pretty.



This color was out of my comfort zone too. I have quite a few of black,brown/tan and beige. I am glad to finally start incorporating color.


----------



## Minne Bags

^^Me, too. But it's a little scary. LOL.
 LVmania--do you have other colorful bags in your collection or was this pink a first for you, like Heykariann?


----------



## melissatrv

I love that bag!  I was so close to getting it myself but have a similar color in another style that I could not justify the spend.   Congratulations!


----------



## LVmania

Minne Bags said:


> ^^Me, too. But it's a little scary. LOL.
> LVmania--do you have other colorful bags in your collection or was this pink a first for you, like Heykariann?


First pink one, but I am a color gal! I have the Melinda Head in the Sand satchel in bright orange. I've owned other colors such as yellow, plum, teal. I believe in KS's motto "live colorfully"!


----------



## LVmania

melissatrv said:


> I love that bag!  I was so close to getting it myself but have a similar color in another style that I could not justify the spend.   Congratulations!


Thanks! The color is TDF and just makes me happy looking at it!


----------



## heartbeats

Such a pretty color. Hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Chaeriste

I, too, purchased the Cobble Hill Little Minka in Deep Pink yesterday for $159. It's so fun and sophisticated. I can't wait to receive it. I think I'm a KS convert!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also purchased the Mika's Pond Darla wallet in gold for $44.


----------



## LVmania

Chaeriste said:


> I, too, purchased the Cobble Hill Little Minka in Deep Pink yesterday for $159. It's so fun and sophisticated. I can't wait to receive it. I think I'm a KS convert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244474
> 
> I also purchased the Mika's Pond Darla wallet in gold for $44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244479


That is a steal!! You will love it. The color will instantly make you happy!


----------



## melissatrv

Congratulations from another recent convert.  Never paid attention to KS much before but am loving the items they have come out with recently




Chaeriste said:


> I, too, purchased the Cobble Hill Little Minka in Deep Pink yesterday for $159. It's so fun and sophisticated. I can't wait to receive it. I think I'm a KS convert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244474
> 
> I also purchased the Mika's Pond Darla wallet in gold for $44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244479


----------



## Chaeriste

This, I can tell, is going to become a problem for me. I love color and she does so much, so well.


----------



## Chaeriste

I recieved mine yesterday. Oh wow, she's gorgeous. Can't wait to take her out!!


----------



## ilovehandbags77

I found a Little Minka at my Nordstrom Rack in the purple (deep African violet) and it is so pretty. It seems like such a great and versatile style not to mention I love the smooshy leather


----------



## Chaeriste

ilovehandbags77 said:


> I found a Little Minka at my Nordstrom Rack in the purple (deep African violet) and it is so pretty. It seems like such a great and versatile style not to mention I love the smooshy leather



Pics please!!!!!


----------



## Hannahbellej

I love this bag . Is it big could you fit say a A4 note pad in it


----------



## Chaeriste

Hannahbellej said:


> I love this bag . Is it big could you fit say a A4 note pad in it





Here are the specs. I currently have a shawl in progress knitting project in mine and its not bulging out. The shoulder strap is great. It's just a lovely, professional but fun bag.


----------



## muggles

Love the hot pink! I have the same bag!


----------



## happenstance

I love the smoosh on the cobble hill bags, need to get myself one!  I was all about the Gold Coast line but realizing I need a good relaxed bag as well.


----------



## LVmania

muggles said:


> Love the hot pink! I have the same bag!


isn't it delicious?!


----------



## LVmania

happenstance said:


> I love the smoosh on the cobble hill bags, need to get myself one!  I was all about the Gold Coast line but realizing I need a good relaxed bag as well.


this bag def has the perfect smooch/slouch.


----------



## dreamingisfree

I love the Little Minka! She looks great in hot pink. When I got mine, I used her for nearly 6 months straight!


----------



## loveap

Love the color!


----------



## meijen

lovely!  congrats


----------



## bella601

LVmania said:


> She's here and boy is she a beaut! I took advantage of the recent F&F sale and pulled the trigger on this bag that I had been stalking for quite some time. It was between this and the Cobble Hill Small Leslie, but I fell in love with the Little Minka when I tried her on at Nordies. She had to be mine and now she is! On to pics... it was really hard to get the color right without it looking so neon. The actual color is a gorgeous bright fuchsia. The leather is so soft, smooshy and delicious!



Beautiful


----------



## LVmania

dreamingisfree said:


> I love the Little Minka! She looks great in hot pink. When I got mine, I used her for nearly 6 months straight!


Same here going on the 5th month straight! It's def my go-to bag.


----------



## LVmania

meijen said:


> lovely!  congrats


thanks!


----------



## LVmania

loveap said:


> Love the color!



it's definitely a happy color!



bella601 said:


> Beautiful



thank you!


----------



## Chippiebear

Such a fun color, enjoy and congrats!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Is this Color called deep pink?


----------



## Chaeriste

Pursefreak0 said:


> Is this Color called deep pink?




Yes, that's the color name.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Chaeriste said:


> Yes, that's the color name.




Thanks! I know this is a old post but I just purchased a deep pink little minka  on ebay and even more excited now beautiful bag!


----------



## Chaeriste

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks! I know this is a old post but I just purchased a deep pink little minka  on ebay and even more excited now beautiful bag!




You'll love it. It's a surprisingly soft color, I wore it all summer.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Chaeriste said:


> You'll love it. It's a surprisingly soft color, I wore it all summer.




Any wear after wearing it awhile? Always wondered how long a kate spade held up I have a lot of MBMJ and they always stand the test of time some I've had years and no marks anywhere!


----------



## Chaeriste

Pursefreak0 said:


> Any wear after wearing it awhile? Always wondered how long a kate spade held up I have a lot of MBMJ and they always stand the test of time some I've had years and no marks anywhere!




I could probably clean the strap, but other than that, no. I take public trans every day, and I'm hard on my bags.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Chaeriste said:


> I could probably clean the strap, but other than that, no. I take public trans every day, and I'm hard on my bags.




Yay that is refreshing to hear!!!! Thank u


----------



## Chaeriste

Pursefreak0 said:


> Yay that is refreshing to hear!!!! Thank u




I am a purse hoarder. I don't even know how many I've bought this year so far. I am leaning away from Coach and toward KS. I'm very happy with all of them so far.


----------



## happenstance

Chaeriste said:


> I am a purse hoarder. I don't even know how many I've bought this year so far. I am leaning away from Coach and toward KS. I'm very happy with all of them so far.



Oh but we want to know how many you've bought this year!  

lol!


----------



## Chaeriste

At least a dozen. I really have no idea... Most KS, a few Coach.


----------



## Pursefreak0

I never got my little minka it's been lost in the mail


----------



## Pursefreak0

Pursefreak0 said:


> I never got my little minka it's been lost in the mail




Question anyone know what the difference is between love pink and deep pink? I was going to make a thread thought I'd ask here real quick..


----------



## jenn805

LVmania said:


> She's here and boy is she a beaut! I took advantage of the recent F&F sale and pulled the trigger on this bag that I had been stalking for quite some time. It was between this and the Cobble Hill Small Leslie, but I fell in love with the Little Minka when I tried her on at Nordies. She had to be mine and now she is! On to pics... it was really hard to get the color right without it looking so neon. The actual color is a gorgeous bright fuchsia. The leather is so soft, smooshy and delicious!



Love this color I want it


----------



## amajoh

Pursefreak0 said:


> Question anyone know what the difference is between love pink and deep pink? I was going to make a thread thought I'd ask here real quick..



Not sure about the deep pink, but I have the LM in Love Pink and it's a very bright, bubble gum pink. Nothing like the fuchsia at all. There is a nail color by Dior called Bonheur that is almost the exact shade of pink, just not quite as bright as the bag.


----------



## Pursefreak0

amajoh said:


> Not sure about the deep pink, but I have the LM in Love Pink and it's a very bright, bubble gum pink. Nothing like the fuchsia at all. There is a nail color by Dior called Bonheur that is almost the exact shade of pink, just not quite as bright as the bag.




Thanks!! Do you have a picture? Is this one in this thread deep pink?


----------



## LVmania

jenn805 said:


> Love this color I want it


It's a great, bright, happy color! I love it.


----------



## LVmania

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks!! Do you have a picture? Is this one in this thread deep pink?


Yes deep pink


----------



## LVmania

Pursefreak0 said:


> I never got my little minka it's been lost in the mail


Bummer! Hope it gets recovered!!


----------



## amajoh

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks!! Do you have a picture? Is this one in this thread deep pink?



I don't have one, but I'll bring her outside in a little while and get a pic for you in the sunlight so you can see the true color.


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVmania said:


> Bummer! Hope it gets recovered!!




Doesn't look like it and seller refused to refund me..


----------



## Pursefreak0

amajoh said:


> I don't have one, but I'll bring her outside in a little while and get a pic for you in the sunlight so you can see the true color.




Awesome thanks!


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVmania said:


> Yes deep pink




It is beautiful!!!!! Wish I would of received mine...


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVmania said:


> Bummer! Hope it gets recovered!!



Still lost in the mail! Finely got my refund the other day took another chance on the same little minka in deep pink different seller and she arrived in 2 days! Sooooo happy!!!! To love this color you are right very happy color


----------



## Pursefreak0

Does your little minka have these tags to?


----------



## Pursefreak0

And on the inside outside of the pocket this


----------



## LVmania

I purchased my little minka from katespade.com and it has the same tags.


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVmania said:


> I purchased my little minka from katespade.com and it has the same tags.




Even the made in China tags?


----------



## LVmania

Pursefreak0 said:


> Even the made in China tags?


Yes


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVmania said:


> Yes




Ok thank u soooo much!!!  I'm so excited love this bag!


----------



## LVmania

Eeep!! Just purchased my second Little Minka from the Hautelook event. Love the colorblock version! Can't wait till she arrives.


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVmania said:


> Eeep!! Just purchased my second Little Minka from the Hautelook event. Love the colorblock version! Can't wait till she arrives.




I was eye balling that on nordstrumrack.com! That's beautiful!


----------



## Honeylicious

Beautiful~ 
I saw the mini minka, they are just too cute~ makes me want one.


----------



## gg1815

Gorgeous! love this color!~~~


----------



## LVmania

Just got my colorblock strawberry froyo/black little Minka and I am so in love!!! Love love the pink, red, and black combo. Here she is!! Excuse the watermelon.


----------



## LVmania

And here she is next to her deep pink sister!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVmania said:


> Just got my colorblock strawberry froyo/black little Minka and I am so in love!!! Love love the pink, red, and black combo. Here she is!! Excuse the watermelon.


Ooo I love her colors!


----------



## pringirl

LVmania said:


> And here she is next to her deep pink sister!



Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## baglover1973

LVmania said:


> Just got my colorblock strawberry froyo/black little Minka and I am so in love!!! Love love the pink, red, and black combo. Here she is!! Excuse the watermelon.




Love this!!!! Congrats!


----------



## SK007

Hard to love Kate Spade if you don't like to live colourfully.  Kate Spade definitely has the best pinks in bags!!! I love green and yellow KS bags, too. They do colour just right! The only colourful bags I've loved after KS are MBMJ, and it's usually one of those seasonal colours.


----------



## jeep317

LVmania said:


> Just got my colorblock strawberry froyo/black little Minka and I am so in love!!! Love love the pink, red, and black combo. Here she is!! Excuse the watermelon.



That looks awesome!!!


----------



## Coach12

Stunning!


ISO a Kate Spade Minka black and purple.


----------

